# Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt



## Kwikfish (16. April 2013)

Hallo Angelfreunde!
Es ist sicherlich schon viel über Alaska geschrieben worden, wahrscheinlich hat auch schon so mancher von einer Reise geträumt. Ich bin der Meinung man kann von diesem traumhaften Land nicht genug bekommen. Persönlich war ich 1999 das "Erste Mal" in Alaska und anschließend bis 2008 jedes Jahr. Leider konnte ich danach krankheitsbedingt bis heute nicht mehr ins gelobte Land. Doch langsam geht es mir besser und einem Trip 2015, ist leider doch noch lange, steht nichts mehr im Wege. Nun zu Euch, wer einen Trip plant und ich ihm helfen kann, einfach melden, habe reichlich Material, (Bilder,Filme, Berichte, Adressen oder Infos). Ich selbst freue mich auch über jeden Bericht, jedes Video oder Bilder. Dann mal los Freunde.#h


----------



## DUSpinner (26. April 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Hallo,
hast Du für 2015 einen Tripp ins "gelobte Land" geplant?

Nach zweimaliger Kanada und bevorstehender Oregon Reise mit (aber nicht ausschließlich) Angeln würde mich Alaska reizen.

Mit ein wenig Input würdest Du sicher auch den einen oder anderen Angler anfixen.
LG


----------



## Kwikfish (26. April 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Erst mal zu deiner Frage!

Leider klappt es 2015 arbeitsbedingt nicht zu einem Trip ins "gelobte Land". Muss ich auf 2016 verschieben.
Jetzt noch etwas Input.
Die ersten 3 Jahre sind wir über einen Veranstalter nach Alaska gereist. Jetzt, durch die Erfahrung organisieren wir alles selbst. Unsere Truppe ist immer unterschiedlich groß. Von 2 - 15 Sportfreunde. Reisezeit ist immer Ende Mai, Vorsaison, einfach günstiger und nicht so überlaufen. Nach der Landung in Anchorage geht es mit dem Wasserflieger für eine Woche zum Bruno und Jeff in die Cottonwood-Lodge am Lake Creek. Viele Reiseveranstalter bringen ihre Kunden auch dort hin, warum? Weil es eines der besten Lachsgebiete in Alaska ist. Im Durchschnitt liegt das Gewicht bei 30-35 Pfund. 
Doch Lachse über 40 und 50 Pfund fangen wir regelmäßig. Auf der Lodge hast du Vollpension mit Boot und Sprit.
Danach stehen unsere Wohnmobile bereit und es geht für 8 Tage auf die Kenai-Halbinsel. Stationen bis Homer sind der Kenai-River, Kasilof, Ninilchik,Deep Creek, Anchor-River. In Homer geht es auf Heilbutt mit Fanggarantie(wir hatten schon Fische dabei von 240 Pfund) Nach 2 Stunden schmerzen die Arme. Von Seward aus haben wir auch schon 2 Tagestouren auf dem Meer gemacht, gigantisch. Auf Rockfisch und Silberlachse.
Die Reisedauer ist unterschiedlich, zwischen 2-3 Wochen, wie halt jeder meiner Kumpels Zeit hat.
Ich hoffe ich habe dir für den Moment etwas geholfen was den Input betrifft, bei mehr Bedarf melde dich bei mir.

Gruß Kwikfish#h


----------



## DUSpinner (26. April 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Hallo,

Danke für diese Info und einem evtl. zukünftigen Urlaubsziel. Im Gegensatz zu Kanada fängt anscheinend in Alaska der Lachsrun früher an. Im Mai gibt es vermutlich dort noch keine Mückenplage?
Wie Angelt ihr dort auf Lachs?
LG


----------



## Kwikfish (27. April 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Zum Thema Mücken!
Ende Mai Anfang Juni bleibst du fast überall verschont.
Ich habe eine Traveller Spin, 5teilig von Rhino.2,7m und 70gr  Wurfgewicht. Stationäre große Rolle mit 200 Meter 50ziger Monovile oder 20ziger Geflochtene. Im Yentna vom Boot aus lassen wir den 17 Kwikfish in allen Farben (Bananenwobbler) etwa 20 Meter hinter dem Boot in der Strömung arbeiten. In den Seitenarmen (Fish Creek) kommt der gute alte Effzett 30gr von zu Hause zum Einsatz,genial. Bunte grelle Spinner mit Blattgröße 6 sind auch nicht schlecht. Auf der Kenai-Halbinsel betreiben wir auch noch das Fliegenfischen. Auf dem Meer ist das Schleppen von Pilkern recht erfolgreich. Wir haben uns auch in Anchorage ein Depot angemietet, dort haben wir alles untergestellt.Wir reisen nur noch mit leichtem Gepäck.
Gruß Kwikfish


----------



## cohosalmon (28. April 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Kann man denn je genug von Alaska lesen und sehen? Her mit Deinen Bildern und Berichten! Schoen ausfuehrlich, bitte! |supergri


----------



## Kwikfish (28. April 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Hallo zusammen!
Zeige euch erst einmal ein paar Bilder.
Die Urlaubsberichte folgen so nach und nach an den Wochenenden. Ist ja auch etwas mit Zeit verbunden.
Viel Spaß!!!!

Anhang anzeigen 232384

Flug zur Cottonwood-Lodge
Anhang anzeigen 232385

die Lodge
Anhang anzeigen 232386

am Fish-Creek
Anhang anzeigen 232387

36 Pfund
Anhang anzeigen 232388

52 Pfund
Anhang anzeigen 232389

28 Pfund feinstes Filet
Anhang anzeigen 232390

24 Pfund am Anchor-River
Anhang anzeigen 232391

frischer geht es nicht
Anhang anzeigen 232392

Kumpel beim Drill
Anhang anzeigen 232393

Heilbutt- Filet
Anhang anzeigen 232394

Heilbutt 115 Pfund gefangen in Homer
Anhang anzeigen 232395

vom Anchor-Point aus gefangen. Lachs mit weißem Fleisch
Anhang anzeigen 232396

von Seward aus auf Silverlachs und Rockfish
Anhang anzeigen 232397

Rotbarsch 14 Pfund
Anhang anzeigen 232398

Rotlachs am Kenai-River
Anhang anzeigen 232399

Dorschangeln auf Homer Spit
Anhang anzeigen 232400

King Krabs



Sonnenuntergang in Homer


----------



## Kwikfish (28. April 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Sorry, ist mir wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen


----------



## Kwikfish (28. April 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*



28 Pfund im Yentna River


Anchor River 24 Pfund auf Fliege


in Homer gefangen, Heilbutt


Yentna River 52 Pfund


28 Pfund feinstes Filet


----------



## Kwikfish (28. April 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*



14 Pfund Rotbarsch gefangen von Seward aus


Silberlachs und Rockfish auch in Seward


Cottonwood Laodge


in Homer auf Dorsch


Am Fish Creek 36 Pfund


----------



## Kwikfish (28. April 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*



Rotlachs am Kenai River


Kollege beim Drillen im Yentna


King Crabs auf Homer


im Denali Park


frischer geht's nimmer


----------



## Kwikfish (28. April 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*



Sonnenuntergang am Fish Creek



in Homer gefangen 115 Pfund


Am Anchor Point gefangen. Lachs mit weißem Fleisch


Flug zur Cottonwood lodge


Über 30 Pfund Filet aus einem Fisch


----------



## cohosalmon (29. April 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Da sind ja einige tolle Brocken dabei. Am besten gefaellt mir der blitze blanke 36 vom Fish Creek! Und jetzt habe ich Hunger. Werde mir gleich ein Stueck Raeucher-Chinook auftauen - auch ein weisser, wohlgemerkt. Die sind gar nicht so selten - zumindest in einigen Gegenden. Ich mag die weissen Lachse zum Raeuchern gerne weil sie oeliger sind als die roten. Aber im allgemeinen bevorzuge ich rote Lachse.


----------



## Huchenfreak (29. April 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Hallo Christof,

da kann ich dir nur zustimmen! Allerdings kann man auch von BC nie genug hören. Habe dein neues Bootsprojekt nun bei NAF gesehen- Einfach nur WOW #6#6#6

@Kwikfish: Wirklich super tolle Fotos und Impressionen  vielen Dank fürs zeigen!


----------



## cohosalmon (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Ha, Du bist ja auch wirklich ueberall 
Komm' bald mal wieder vorbei - mein neues Boot wird in 3-4 Wochen fertig sein!


----------



## Kwikfish (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Hallo Huchenfreak!
Hast du meine private Antwort bekommen?#c
 Gruß Kwikfish


----------



## Kwikfish (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder#h


gefangen auf Effzett Blinker im Fish Creek 42 Pfund


auf Fliege im Deep Creek 28 Pfund


einer von Vielen auf Homer Spit


kurz vor Homer auf dem RV Platz


der Chip Creek in Anchorage


----------



## Kwikfish (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*



Shuttle Bus in Seward


Hafen von Seward


Little Lake Creek


Ankunft in der Cottonwood Lodge


am Fish Creek


----------



## Kwikfish (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*



am Anchor River


24 Pfund am Anchor River auf Fliege


an der Crow Creek Mine


Boot von Freund und Guide Leonard in Soldotna


 einer von vielen Sorten von Seward aus


----------



## Kwikfish (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*



am Kasilof auf Fliege     23 Pfund


bei Rusts Air am Lake Hood


ein Stück im Fish Creek hoch


Flug zur Lodge


 Abendstimmung am Yentna River


----------



## Kwikfish (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*




die wohl legendärste Kneipe in Alaska. Salty  Dog Saloon Homer


Fahrt von Seward aus zu den Silberlachsen


am Russian River


in der Crow Creek Mine


 gefangen von uns bis zum Frühstück im Yentna


----------



## Kwikfish (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*



mein bester Freund. 30 Minuten nach der Ankunft. 30 Pfund


eine unbekannte Dame im Nachbarsboot. 57 Pfund


Tagesfang von Homer aus


im Yentna gefangen. 52 Pfund


 Idylle am Kenai


----------



## Kwikfish (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*



Panorama am Kasilof


Grillen am Denali Park


ungewollter Beifang auf Dorsch bei Homer Spit


mein kleines Steak


 Ausklang im Salty Dog Saloon


----------



## Kwikfish (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

So Sportfreunde und Alaskafreaks!#h

hier ein paar Bilder von meinen Lieblingsköder auf Kings.


der Kwikfish vom Boot aus in starker Strömung


die sogenannte Maus in leicht fließendem Wasser


grelle Spinner für stehende Gewässer


und der Hammer. Der Effzett


----------



## Otjimbinguensis (13. August 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Auch wenn der Thread auch schon ein bisschen älter ist - Tolle Impressionen! #6


----------



## thomas2000 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Hallo Kwikfish,

 vor lauter schreiben (Titel Alaska 2016) hatte ich das lesen deines Artikels vergessen. Habe nun deine Alaskareports gelesen und finde diese sehr interessant. Als Halbalaskaner bist du natürlich viel dichter am Thema als ich. Vielleicht hast du ja ein paar Tips für mich, bezüglich guter Angelplätze oder günstiger Übernachtungen. Auch Flyouts oder Tages-Guiding sind für mich interessant. 
 1996 war ich einmal in Alaska, da war die Strasse auf Kenai noch einspurig und man begann gerade mit den Bauarbeiten für die zweite Spur. Lang, lang ist's her.
 Wenn du mich aufklären könntest wie's heute so ist, würde ich mich freuen.
 Petri Heil Thomas


----------



## Kwikfish (22. September 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Sorry Thomas, das ich mich jetzt erst melde.
 Habe geschäftlich sehr viel zu tun.
 Gebe dir gerne Ratschläge. Melde dich
 einfach unter meiner E-Mail Adresse.
 Was hast du genau vor oder was würdest du gerne tun?
guenterbucher@ymail.com

 Gruß  Günter


----------



## Kwikfish (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alaska, die Sucht auf Lachs und Butt*

Hallo Sportfreunde aus Münster, hallo Norbert.
 habe versehentlich eure Nachricht gelöscht und kann somit keinen Kontakt zu euch aufnehmen. bitte melde dich noch einmal.


----------

